# Need Review on Adult's Headless Horseman with Horse Costume???



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,

http://www.partycity.com/product/adult+classic+headless+horseman+costume.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=100&size=all&refType=4










I love the look of this costume, but wondering if anyone has ever worn it for a night at a party... I'd love to know how easy it is to eat and drink and if it just looks plain ridiculous if you pull aside the mesh to talk with folks instead of hiding all night.

Insight from anyone that has tried out would be helpful.

Thanks...


----------

